

"Secret" is far less secret than you think. - kunle
http://pando.com/2014/06/05/secret-is-far-less-secret-than-you-think/

======
na85
I don't think this can be construed as mismatched user/provider expectations,
or users "not understanding" the EULA.

Insidious.

